# Dagmire interviews Aaron Dembski-bowden



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Ok guys and gals here is the second, and dare i say most fun, interview with the guys form Black libary.
In this interview I got to sit down with Aaron and have a good old chat about 40k, BL and anything else I could think about.....
I loved chatting with Aaron as he was a very charming guy and I love his work. There was a little bit of flirting and i am sure my man crush shows through.
I hope you guys like the interview. If you do please pop over to The Overlords youtube site and let us know. All support is great.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Damn good interview, yeah 

Was kinda hoping for six Night Lord's novels too, shame


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

He looks like the kinda guy I would find at a Metal concert in the middle of the mosh, and I say that in a completely awesome way. I found his New York Times comment interesting, had no idea how much attention that could attract.

Completely funny guy, really looking forward to the next Night Lord’s book (after Blood Reaver, read it in one day). I’m interested to see what he does with the GK. Never really pictured them as his cup of tea, I think we could be in for something interesting with that. 

WORLD EATER'S!!!!! …not to imply that’s going to be his next heresy book or anything 

Thank you Mr.Dagmire for this fantastic interveiw:victory:


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Great interview, really looking forward to Aaron's World Eaters book. If anyone can do them justice, its Aaron. 

As far as not doing six nightlords books, well maby he might have time to do a Nightlords HH book instead! Hope so. 

I know the HH series is progresing now but I do hope that some of the untold stories are looked at some point (such as why the Death Guard turned etc). I don't see why the series can't jump around a bit.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Great interview.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

thank you hammer


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Awesome interview! All sorts of lovely snippets and details hidden in there. AD-B is definitely in my top few favorite BL authors--he always hits the fluff (*ahem* I mean IP, of course) spot on. Autistic marines, beautifully realized Custodes, resource-desperate Chaos marines...his portrayals never cease to amaze me, personally.

(also: hi Dead.Blue.Clown!)


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

I am glad you liked it


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Nice interview mate. Real shame about the Night Lords series only being 3 books though.  Very much excitied about the Heresy World Eaters though, I feel Aaron will really do them justice.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Nice interview mate. Real shame about the Night Lords series only being 3 books though.  Very much excitied about the Heresy World Eaters though, I feel Aaron will really do them justice.


If theres enough fan reception he may do another trilogy, so lets hope that there is.

And Heresy World Eaters will be epic, can't wait to see how ADB will make them not only more interesting, but sympathetic.


Lord of the Night


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

Good interview mate, a good few revelations dragged out of him by your good self.:grin:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice interview, I enjoyed it .


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Glad you loiked it. Feel free to link it on TFF


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

heh, as soon as I heard the words grimaldus and helsreach half way through I had to discontinue watching. I think I'm gonna order that right now actually, long overdue.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

I actually started reading ADB's books after hearing an interview on 40K Radio with him from Adepticon last year; he sounded so genuine, and not a 'GW party line mouthpiece' if you see what I mean, that I was intrigued. And when he mentioned that 'Cadian Blood' had Death Guard in it I had to have it  Now I'm a fully paid-up fan of the man's work - I bought 'Cadian Blood' and 'Soul Hunter' after hearing the 40KR podcast, liked them a lot, then procured the other stuff he'd written. He's now joined the Daemon Prince Ab'Nett as someone whose books I'll buy because it's been written by them, since I know the quality will be there.


----------

